# My Setup



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

I started out with a Gaggia Baby and MC2 grinder but, after a couple of upgrades and lots of help & advice from other forum members, here's my current setup.

The Bezzera BZ02 is a HX machine, bought via online auction from a pub that was closing down. It was originally configured to use espressopots. My brother-in-law, who introduced me to this forum, helped me convert it for ground coffee.

The La Spaziale Top Istantaneo grinder is a rebadged Macap M4D, bought from another forum member. It's a nice grinder but, as others have commented, the stepped adjustment can be a bit limiting. I've just ordered the bits to convert it to step-less ... with help from my brother-in-law again. 

I've learned so much from this forum, and really appreciate all the help and advice, so many thanks to everyone,










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice set up Tony - the forum is a great source of information and advice.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

That looks like a nice setup. Enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks good. I've nearly bought a couple of bz02s over the last year.


----------

